# packaging/shipping



## Big Ern (Jul 22, 2008)

Any ideas on who to contact for suppliers for packaging the actuall shirts and who to ship through?? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i buy boxes and packing materials from uline.com and usually ship UPS for most bulk orders - post office for singles


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

I ship USPS Priority. Packaging is free. You can pick it up at the post office or have them ship it to you for free. You can arrange for pickup. Buy postage online for free delivery confirmation. For large shipments, I use UPS.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I also purchase packing supplies from Uline and ship UPS. Its easy to print your own labels and I like the tracking feature that enables you keep "track" of when your packages are delivered. Also it makes it easy for your customers to track their packages.


----------

